# Pejorativní synonyma pro kočky



## MasterPolish

Ahoj!

W polštině je takové slovo: sierść (srst), je rovněž jeho derivát: sierściuch – přízvisko kočky, spojené se slovem srst. Zajímalo mě: je w češtinu něco podobného? Našel jsem: sršatec, sršatý, ale nejsem jistý, jestli te slova jsou společné etymologie.

Omluvám se pro vše případné chyby, které tu udělal jsem.

S pozdravem


----------



## bibax

Odvozeniny od slova srst (kořen srs-, srš-, srch-):

srstka = angrešt, srstnatec = druh rostliny nebo obecně živočich se srstí (lze použít i ironicky: Odnes si toho srstnatce!);

sloveso sršeti, tj. původně míti naježenou srst, nyní jen přeneseně/obrazně (jiskry srší, srší vtipem);
odvozeniny: sršatec, sršoun;

Kočka asi nemá pejorativní název (na rozdíl od psa, např. čokl z cikánštiny 'džukel'), nic mě nenapadá.


----------



## MasterPolish

Díkuju mockrat za odpověď


----------



## bibax

MasterPolish said:


> Díkuju mockrat za odpověď


Děkuji. 

Rádo se stalo.


----------



## MasterPolish

bibax said:


> Děkuji.



Přesně  Dík za opravu


----------



## risa2000

Ve spojení se srstnatostí se mi vybaví označení *chlupáč*, které se dá použít i pro kočku, byť je rodu mužského. Pejorativní to ovšem není.


----------



## MasterPolish

To je téměř to, čeho hledám, ale taký velmi zajímavé. Děkuji za sugesce


----------

